# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  الطريقة الصحيحة للرد على رسائل الزوار للاعضاء وليس التبليغ .!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شرح لـ الطريقة الصحيحه للرد على رسائل الزوار في ملفك الشخصي ..

من الملاحظة في الفترة الاخيرة ..

الاعضاء يقومون بإرسال تبليع .. بمعنى ارسال تقرير برسائل مزعجة ..

الطريقة الصحيحه هي .. الكتابة في مربع الحوار والضغط على زر ارسال ..

الصورة توضح أكثر ..



زر ارسال تقرير ..

هو لأجل تبليغ الادارة برسائل مخالفة .. ومزعجة فقط .. وليس الرد على رسائل الزوار في ملفك ..

اتمنى من الجميع الآن فهم طريقة الكتابة في ملفه الشخصي ..

دمتم بخير ..

----------


## looovely

* ســلااااام,,*
* يعطيك العافيه خينا عـ التوضيح*
* وبارك الله في جهودك * 
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*
* تح ـيـآآآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ... تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## hope

عليكم السلام والرحمه 

تسلم عالتوضيح خيي ،، 

يعطيك العافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جهد رااائع اشكرك عليه* 
*اخوي شبكه...*
*سلمت عالتوضيح هذا ماكنت اعاني منه...*
*لك الاف التحايا والثناء...*
*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه...*
*وعساااك عالقوة دووم...*
*دمت بخير...*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تسلم على التوضيح 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه 
على التوضيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومات اضافية* 

*شكرا*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تشكر خيي شبكة على التوضيــح ..
يعطيك العافية .

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي ...
ع التوضيح ،،ويعطيك العافيه 
رحم الله والديك
موفق

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مشكور اخوي ع التوضيح

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي ع التوضيح
موفق

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*تسلم اخوي شبكة على الشرح الرائع*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من رووووعة جديدك* 
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عليكم السلام والرحمه 
> 
> تسلم عالتوضيح خيي ،، 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> تحياتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *جهد رااائع اشكرك عليه* 
> *اخوي شبكه...*
> *سلمت عالتوضيح هذا ماكنت اعاني منه...*
> *لك الاف التحايا والثناء...*
> *ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه...*
> *وعساااك عالقوة دووم...*
> *دمت بخير...*



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعين .. 

وان جيمع الاعضاء يتبعون الطريقة الصحيحة ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم على التوضيح 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يسلمك ويعافيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك العافيه 
> على التوضيح



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعافيك ..

تسلمين ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *معلومات اضافية* 
> 
> *شكرا*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلم عزيزي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> تشكر خيي شبكة على التوضيــح ..
> 
> يعطيك العافية .



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

 الله يعافيك ويسلمك ..

بوركتي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم خيي ...
> ع التوضيح ،،ويعطيك العافيه 
> رحم الله والديك
> موفق



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي ع التوضيح
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ربي يعافيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك ألف عافية أخي ع التوضيح
> موفق



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعافيك .. ويخليك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *تسلم اخوي شبكة على الشرح الرائع*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا من رووووعة جديدك* 
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد وربي يخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك ع المجهود..~!

لاعدمنا جديدك...

موفقين لكل خير,,.

دمتوو بخير ..

----------

